# Nice Nails



## Californian (May 15, 2004)

&lt;TABLE class=textNormal cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=620 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Apply Decals*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;Follow this easy step-by-step guide from Sam McKee, vice president of product development for Sally Hansen:

[*]Start with clean, manicured nails. Wash hands to remove any excess lotion or oils from the nails.

[*]As close to the design as possible, trim the decal off the sheet to fit onto the nail.

[*]Apply a few drops of water to the back of the decal.

[*]Using tweezers (try Denco Tweezers), position the decal on the nail and press down to make it stick.

[*]Apply a few more drops of water to the backing paper and slide it off.

[*]Seal and protect the design with a top coat like Sally Hansen Super Shine Finish. You should be able to enjoy your design until you take it off with nail polish remover.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Apply Fake Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;Get beautiful, natural-looking nails in an instant with tips from Sam McKee, vice president of product development for Sally Hansen.

[*]Pick out the shape and length you like.

[*]Start with perfectly clean nails. Use acetone nail polish remover (try Onyx Acetone Remover) to remove all lotions and oils.

[*]Push back cuticles with a manicure stick such as Kiss Orange Sticks.

[*]Fit the nail up to your cuticle. Do not overlap it or go underneath it. This could cause irritation and infection to your cuticle.

[*]Apply a thin, even layer of fast-dry glue (try Pro-10 Quick Tite Super Glue) to the surface of your nail and spread it over the entire nail with the nozzle. Don't overapply the glue or it could leak out under the nail. All you need is a drop or two.

[*]Position the nail starting from the cuticle and press up.

[*]Shape or file your new nails with a file such as Sally Hansen Pro Dust Beater Nail Board.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Bunions*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"A bunion -- a bump on the side of your foot caused by a misaligned bone -- can form due to poorly fitted shoes, the way you walk, or just plain old genetics," explains Hillsborough, New Jersey-based podiatrist Alan Bass. Dr. Bass suggests relieving the pain by padding the area with a non-medicated cushion. If the pain persists, you may need to receive surgery to move the out-of-place bone back into its correct spot.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Choose Nail File*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"Avoid metal files," says celebrity manicurist Roxana Pintilie. "They are too harsh and could break your nails." Roxana's suggestion: any file that is soft and cushioned, such as Revlon Emery Boards.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Choose Nail Shape*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Nail shape should be determined by your cuticle," says celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann. Follow Deborah's shape suggestions for fabulous fingertips: If you have more oval-shaped cuticles, oval-shaped nails will look better. If you have square cuticles, go for a square-shaped nail. If you can't decide or prefer a different shape than what you have, choose an oval/square combo: straight across the top with a slight curve on the sides.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Clip or File?*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"If you have long nails and want them shorter, you need to clip," says Jin Soon Chi, owner of Jin Soon Natural Hand &amp; Foot Spa in New York City. You can only file so much of your nail to make it shorter. It is much easier and faster to use a nail clipper, like Oleg Nail Clipper, then file the edges smooth.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Corns or Calluses*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Corns/calluses are not a skin problem," says Hillsborough, New Jersey-based podiatrist Alan Bass. "They are actually due to some other foot condition, such as bunions or hammertoes, which cause friction between your skin and your shoe. To protect itself, the body produces extra layers of skin, which form a hard bump." Dr. Bass suggests using a pumice stone or callus file, like Tweezerman 2-sided Callus Rasp or Oleg Natural Pumice, to shave down the extra skin layers. You could also alleviate some of the discomfort associated with corns/calluses by protecting the area with a non-medicated cushion. If the pain persists, you may have to see your podiatrist to have them shave down the corn/callus and find the cause of the problem.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Cracked Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"Super glue is a good, quick fix that will last for a few days until you get to a pro," says celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones. First brush on glue (try Fing'rs Brush On Glue) to the affected area. Then use a setting powder, like Sally Hansen Pro Acrylic Powder, to help the glue bond to the nail. Using a buffer, such as Revlon Wonder Buff, buff the area until it's smooth.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*File Direction*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"It's safe to file in any direction, whether back and forth or in one way," says celebrity manicurist Roxana Pintilie. It is most important to be gentle and always position the file on the nail, not on skin.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Freckles on Hands*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;Fade freckles on hands with the help of a bleaching or whitening cream that contains kojic acid, hydroquinone, or vitamin K (all work to diminish hyperpigmentation). Apply a coat of cream in the morning and before turning in at night. Prevent freckles by always smoothing on a high SPF (15 or above) hand cream or sunscreen lotion with a broad spectrum physical sunblock that will shield skin from UVA and UVB rays.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Fungus*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Fungus can be picked up at any time by walking barefoot in showers, pools, saunas, or any public space," says Hillsborough, New Jersey-based podiatrist Alan Bass. "When the fungus gets into the root under the cuticle, the nail can become yellow, thick, and layers will start to peel off." Unfortunately, topical treatments rarely work on fungus since the problem lies under the nail. A prescription for an oral anti-fungal medication is usually needed.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Hangnail*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"Don't try to remove a hangnail with your fingers," says Jin Soon Chi, owner of New York City's Jin Soon Natural Hand &amp; Foot Spa. "This could cause an infection." Jin Soon suggests applying a cuticle oil (try Gena Cuticle Oil) to the area and clipping with a cuticle nipper like Revlon Half Jaw Cuticle Nipper.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Ingrown Nail*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Usually occurring on the big toe, ingrown nails are caused by improper cutting, dropping something on your foot, or genetics," explains Hillsborough, New Jersey-based podiatrist Alan Bass. "The affected area is usually red, inflamed, and painful." To avoid the problem try Dr. Bass' nail trimming tip: Always cut straight across the top, never on the sides. Never try to remove the nail yourself. (You could cause an infection.) If necessary, a podiatrist can numb the area and remove the nail to avoid infection.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Mend Breaks and Splits*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"You don't have to lose your nail to a split," says celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann. She suggests these tips to spare your nail: Apply nail glue, such as Nailene Maximum Hold Glue, to the area and let dry. Next, gently buff with a nail buffer, like Fing'rs 3-n-1 Buffer, to smooth out the area. Reapply glue every 2-3 days to keep your nail strong.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Nail Separates From Skin*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"A trauma or fungus can cause your nail to become detached from your skin," says Tamarack, Florida-based dermatologist Janee Steinberg. If a trauma has occurred, taping or bandaging the nail will help it reattach itself. If a fungus caused the problem, you will probably need a prescription medication. Be patient, reattachment can take a long time. "Nails grow slowly," explains Dr. Steinberg. "It takes about one year for a fingernail to grow and about one and one-half years for a toenail."&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Polish Chips*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"It's always best to try and save your manicure if you only have a nick," says celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann. Deborah's tips to fix a chip:

[*]Wet your fingertip with a small amount of nail polish remover (try Cutex Nail Polish Remover), dab on the area, and let dry.

[*]Fill in the gap with polish and let dry for a minute or two.

[*]Brush over the entire nail with the color and run the polish around the tip of the nail to seal it in.

Try to avoid the problem before it starts. Keep nails chip-free with Deborah's manicure musts:

[*]Make sure your nails are perfectly clean from any lotions before applying color.

[*]Always wear a basecoat (we like Sally Hansen Super Strong Base Coat) to help polish stick.

[*]Seal in the polish by running the brush across the tip of your nail.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Polish Fades*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Sun exposure and everyday use of your hands can cause your color to look worn and faded," says celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann. To keep your manicure looking brand new, Deborah suggests applying a top coat every two days to protect your polish.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Pump Bump*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;Haglund's Deformity is formed just above your heel from a piece of bone that is misplaced. It tends to make an indentation in a pump shoe, which gives it the name "pump bump." No one is really sure what causes this, but it can happen at any time. To ease the discomfort, Hillsborough, New Jersey-based podiatrist Alan Bass suggests padding the area with a non-medicated cushion. Also, pain usually will not occur while wearing sneakers. Try to find shoes that fit the bump comfortably. If the pain persists, surgery may be necessary to fix the bone.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Ragged Cuticles*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;Follow this get-great-cuticles guide from Jin Soon Chi, owner of Jin Soon Natural Hand &amp; Foot Spa in New York City.

[*]Apply an oil, such as Sally Hansen Vitamin E Cuticle Oil, to your cuticles to avoid scratching your nails.

[*]Using a pumice stick, gently push pack cuticles.

[*]Slightly trim the area with a cuticle nipper, such as Revlon Deluxe Cuticle Trimmer.

[*]For really ragged cuticles, apply a cuticle or hand cream, like Orly Cuticle Cream, and cover with gloves overnight for a super-intensive treatment.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Remove Fake Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;Follow this quick tip from celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones for easy nail removal: Soak the nails in acetone which has been heated for 20-30 seconds in a microwave. (Warning: acetone is flammable so don't microwave for too long.) The acetone helps remove the bonding properties of the glue.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Remove Glitter Polish*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;It's often difficult to get rid of every last speck of glitter. Try celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann's tough remover guide:

[*]Soak a small piece of cotton, like Basically U Cotton Balls, in nail polish remover for each finger.

[*]Place on the nail and let sit for a minute or two.

[*]Using a larger piece of remover-soaked cotton, wipe off each area.If there is still glitter left, wrap an orange stick (try Tweezerman Orange Stick) in cotton, dip in remover, and go over each area.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Remove Stubborn Polish*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"Quick-drying polishes, which are so popular today, are some of the toughest to remove," says celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones. Kristi suggests first getting rid of as much as possible with polish remover, such as Andrea Nail Remover Pads. Then, using a super fine-grain white buffing block, like Ardell Buffing Block, lightly buff back and forth to help take care of any leftover polish.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Ridges in Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Nail ridges can be a sign of a health problem, such as arthritis, so be aware of your condition," says celebrity manicurist Roxana Pintilie. She suggests a two-step filler fixer:

[*]For a smoother nail, buff gently with a nail buffer.

[*]Before you apply base coat, use a ridge filler.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Rough Skin on Hands*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;Excessive exposure to the sun or harsh chemicals as well as the aging process can cause dry skin on your hands. "Try to avoid repeated exposure to water, soaps that are drying, and chemicals that irritate the skin," says Tamarack, Florida-based dermatologist Janee Steinberg. To treat the problem Dr. Steinberg suggests applying a moisturizer that contains lactic or glycolic acid (try Alpha Hydrox Silk Wrap Body Lotion). For more severe cases, special moisture mitts can be worn for a couple of hours each evening to help relieve dryness.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Stains on Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;"Stains are usually caused by not using a base coat," says celebrity manicurist Deborah Lippmann. Her stubborn stain remover guide:

[*]Soak your nails in lemon juice for 2-5 minutes.

[*]Gently buff nails using a nail buffer like Jonel Smooth/Shine Buffer.

[*]If you still can't remove the stubborn stain, don't force it. It will eventually grow out.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Thick Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"Thickness can cause nails to become brittle and crack," says celebrity manicurist Roxana Pintilie. Her quick-and-easy answer: Keep them moist. Apply a cream or oil throughout the day.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Thin Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;A consistent manicure routine is all you need to go from thin nails to strong ones in just a few months. Celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones suggests this get-healthy-nails manicure maintenance guide:

[*]Every 1-2 weeks, start with a protein-enriched nail nourishing product, like Orly Nail Defense.

[*]Follow with a coat of calcium shield, like Orly Calcium Shield, to add a protective layer.

[*]Always use two coats of polish.

[*]Apply a quick-dry top coat (we like L'Oreal Jet Set Nail Top Coat).

If you still have trouble with your nails after three months you may need to get fiberglass wraps.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;*Weak Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff&gt;"It's important to nourish weak, brittle nails to make them healthy," explains celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones. In between manicures, try using natural strengtheners, like oil and soy milk, to make nails thicker and more flexible. To do this: rub the oil into your nails or soak them in the soy milk for a few minutes. Kristi also suggests improving your nails from the inside with oral supplements like calcium or vitamin E capsules.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;*Yellow Nails*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ccffcc&gt;If your nails are unprotected, pigment from polish can seep through, turning them yellow. "To avoid the problem, always use a basecoat (we like Formula 10 Nail Hardener) under nail color," explains celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones. If your nails still turn yellow, Kristi suggests buffing off the stains with a gentle buffer, like Nail Tops Nail Shine. For more stubborn stains, try her home remedy quick trick: Soak your nails in a solution of bleach and water for a couple of minutes or rub a half of lemon over nails, scrub with a scrub brush (we like Bare Escentuals Wooden Nail Brush), and rinse with water.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Californian (May 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Jules* What an aweseome post! Love it! Thanks CALIfornian!




Aw Ty Jules!! Cut and Paste is a beautiful thing! Heeh heh


----------



## Laura (May 19, 2004)

Where do you get ALL this info girl!! Thanks for that


----------



## Californian (May 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* Where do you get ALL this info girl!! Thanks for that



I think I cut and pasted that one from Ulta.comI use good search engines like google and mamma.com

Glad you liked it!!


----------



## douglasr (Dec 14, 2005)

DANGER! the post copied from Ulta cosmetics could kill you. Acetone is highly flammable and can flash fire back from stoves, pilot lights, candles, etc. Go to this site: http://www.burnsurvivorusa.com/my_story.shtml to see a man who was burned on 63% of his body after using acetone and having it flash back and burn his face and body.

DON'T DO IT: "Follow this quick tip from celebrity manicurist Kristi Marie Jones for easy nail removal: Soak the nails in acetone which has been heated for 20-30 seconds in a microwave. (Warning: acetone is flammable so don't microwave for too long.)" DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ihave what they call Prescription Nails or Virtual Nails, they are on for 2 weeks and removed and replaced. Ihave had them for almost a year and love them. I heat my Acetone, but using hot water and puting the nail soaking container in the hot water, and it works beautifully.


----------



## douglasr (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds way better to me. But PLEASE read the label very carefully. Acetone is very dangerous and requires great care. Think of it as having a bowl of gasoline in the house - it's that dangerous. I'm still not sure if it is a good idea, but it's at least "less" risky. Please, by all means never use the stove to heat the water, either.


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh I am sorry, I meant to say that I pour the hot water into a bowl, and then put the remover container in that, never near the stove or microwave, or over a flame.

I also cut down the nails so that it is a minimum amount of nail to take off.


----------



## douglasr (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for that clarification! Let's be careful out there . . .


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Dec 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the info, very useful!*


----------

